# Guys wanting to commute to job



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

My lead (#1) takes work truck (with all the tools) home at night. He lives close to my shop and it's an inexpensive perk. His day starts at 6:30 at the shop.

#2 has been driving his car to the jobsite for the past few days cause it's less driving. He understands his work day starts at 7:00.

#3 Commutes to the shop and gets in the truck with #1 at 6:30.

#4 Wants to drive his truck to the job. Why, IDK, cause my shop is on the way and he could punch in at 6:30 but instead wants to punch in at 7:00. I told him we'll try it tomorrow and discuss it later.

#1 Wants likes to be done at 3:00. Before he came along I would work til the neighbors started looking at me funny. 3:00 is fine with me and I want him to be happy cause he's my best guy.

I'm starting to get irritated that I have to manage these different start and end times. Plus if I have things I would like to discuss with guys the morning after it occurs to me, I have to drive out there to the job to do it and that's weird cause their work day is underway. And it's less efficient for me. Plus if there is crap I want to move around at the shop, #1 and #3 have to do it themselves. If that makes them later than 7:00 arriving at the job, then #2 and #4 are getting paid to play with themselves cause they're locked out of the building with no tools anyway.

I've been on this project for a month, and will probably be there for another 4 to 8 weeks depending on scope. Which means by the end of this project, everybody will have worked under this precedent for the majority of their time at the company (new crew). And I hate dealing with disorganized bull****. If #1 was doing his job then he'd be restocking air scrubber filters, trash bags, saw blades, etc at my shop in the morning. So his jobsite arrival time might vary depending on what he's got to unfkk in the truck in the am.

Plus, I have a couple smaller jobs I have to run off and do during this period and everyone will need to be present at 6:30 to tool up and mobilize for those. Plus those aren't 3, 4 car driveway type jobs.

Company image is important to me and I don't want my jobs looking like car lots. On the other hand, these are good workers and I want them to like working for me.

Not sure what to do here. Looking for typical ct-style "Just Do It" or you're being a fool type advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Make everyone meet at the shop first thing in the morning. Park the company truck at the shop. You should be having a 5 min safety talk every morning anyway.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Make everyone meet at the shop first thing in the morning. Park the company truck at the shop. You should be having a 5 min safety talk every morning anyway.


This sounds like the answer. Gonna be a bit like pulling a bandaid when I tell number 1, but it would solve all my problems.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Sounds like you know what you need to do. Sack up and make it happen.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree that each day should start with a meeting at HQ. All kinds of good reasons for that.

But unless you only have one job going at any given time, it makes sense for the guys to drive independently (as long as there's parking available). That way, one guy can be on site all day, another can make a supply run, and another can bounce to 2-3 different jobs as needed.

As for start/quit times, if a guy is part of a team, the whole team needs to be present for X hours a day.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I run into similar frustration with guys having various start and stop times along with a couple of the guys work part time and so available days varies week by week. I get the frustration but i decided to be ok with it. 
I agree about not wanting jobs to look like car lots.
Make sure hours are tracked as they should be. If your flexibility makes for happier guys that may be better for you in the long run.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

One advantage of not having personal vehicles at the site is the sh that they might be carrying. The company I work for recently had a employee/ friend of one of the supervisors go to his car and get his gun and start to shoot at his boss/ friend. Supervisor took one in the knee area but has since been able to return to work. Yes he was hired on the word of his supervisor.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 623Carpenter (Oct 1, 2021)

Different starting times/locations means you have a bunch of guys who work for you. 

One start time/location means you have a crew. 

Which do you want?


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

Srg Reggi, are you running a loose ship? Everyone shows up at 6:30 at the shop and that's that. If they want to take their own vehicle sure, but we got to load up for the day. Why else have a shop?

Who would not want to get paid to drive to work? As far as leaving early, Mr #1 needs to crack that whip if he wants to leave at 3! Just walk around with a 3lb hammer covered in blood when they try and argue.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I had a long conversation with a friend just now. He’s a roofing contractor running about ten guys. He said I need to put the brakes on this commuting to jobsite, starting at different times bull**** immediately or it’ll get out of control and I’m inclined to agree.

He also told me that taking the truck away is going to come across as a dick move, as #1 enjoying use of the truck to commute to the shop is not related to my frustrations with the other guys.

I already sent out the necessary I’ma da bossa text messages telling those guys I’ll see them at the shop at 6:30.

When #1 shows up I’m going to have a five minute meeting with him about expectations moving forward. Then we’ll have a team meeting so everybody’s on the same page. I’m going to have my lead start taking inventory before rolling up, then the crew restocks the truck that same afternoon when they return to shop. Come morning, everybody can pile in the warm truck, sip their coffee, and enjoy the paid drive to work. Today I had to make not one but _three_ special trips for mundane supplies. Ridiculous.

On the truck being taken home, I figure if it strokes the guy’s ego and helps him get out of his driveway when there’s a couple inches of snow on the ground, that’s good for everybody. Thanks guys.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I usually only have one active site, as it’s all about manpower and equipment and I don’t have spares.

Having said that, I do need to split up later this week.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

reggi said:


> Today I had to make not one but _three_ special trips for mundane supplies. Ridiculous.


Supplies that were at the shop that morning when the truck and the guys were there.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Why don’t you give #1 a newer truck … a 4 door double cab. He can still drive it home, but everybody meets at the shop and rides together to & from the site.


----------



## 623Carpenter (Oct 1, 2021)

JoeStanton said:


> Srg Reggi, are you running a loose ship? Everyone shows up at 6:30 at the shop and that's that. If they want to take their own vehicle sure, but we got to load up for the day. Why else have a shop?


How would this play into liability? Everywhere I've worked has had a strict no personal vehicle while on the clock policy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This is way tougher than it seems. So much depends in what you do and how you do it, company culture......

Plus there is more than one management approach.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Mesilla Valley said:


> One advantage of not having personal vehicles at the site is the sh that they might be carrying. The company I work for recently had a employee/ friend of one of the supervisors go to his car and get his gun and start to shoot at his boss/ friend. Supervisor took one in the knee area but has since been able to return to work. Yes he was hired on the word of his supervisor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If what they are doing, carrying a firearm in their vehicle, is legal , so what???


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Why don’t you give #1 a newer truck … a 4 door double cab. He can still drive it home, but everybody meets at the shop and rides together to & from the site.


He’s got a 2019 F550 extended cab.

Wish I had bought a crew cab but this was during Ford’s shutdown summer 2020. Yeah I bought the previous year’s model like a loser.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Buy a school bus as the work vehicle. Problem solved, easy large crew transportation and a vehicle #1 won't want to drive home. 



Sounds like you have this resolved for the most part.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Everyone parks at the shop or another location we call the annex, gets in our company trucks and that's when they are clocked in. 

I have some crews thst start at 730 and some at 8, 1 carpenter that is like Tom Brady works with a helper and likes to start at 7 and quit at 4. He takes a full hour lunch. Some crews used to eat at 11, 1130, 12. Now I have them all eating at 12. It makes it easier for me and the supers - I don't want to **** with lunch but I don't want to be standing around to talk to someone because yall are eating at 11:15 

No one takes personal vehicle to site unless they are leaving early


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Jaws said:


> Some crews used to eat at 11, 1130, 12. Now I have them all eating at 12.


I might do this. If I have to drop by the jobsite for something between 11 and 1:30, seems like half the time the guys are just stepping outside for lunch. PITA.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The Tom Brady character eats when he wants 😆


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Brickie said:


> If what they are doing, carrying a firearm in their vehicle, is legal , so what???


Stating what happened. If the personal vehicle was at the office/ shop maybe he would of cooled down enough for it not to have happened . Maybe would of been worse offsite.
**** storm of paperwork because of this. 10s of thousands spent because of this.

The so what is supervisor had a clip emptied at them and the other will be spending years in prison over a workplace argument.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Everyone has guns in their truck here 

If not I got one for you in my truck lol


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

I have gotten between employees going to blows but I’m not going to get between a shoot out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mesilla Valley said:


> I have gotten between employees going to blows but I’m not going to get between a shoot out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadn't happened yet. No telling though


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Could be a insurance liability issue driving personal vehicles to jobsite and have an accident onsite.

99% of the time my guys pick up truck at shop. Just this morning one drove personal though as he had minor emergency he had to take care of first thing.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Jaws said:


> Everyone has guns in their truck here
> 
> If not I got one for you in my truck lol


A glock and a 45 in my reach. In the big cities, I may pack both glocks


Mike


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Now I got two guns, one for both of ya.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Mesilla Valley said:


> The so what is supervisor had a clip emptied at them and the other will be spending years in prison over a workplace argument.


Empty clip & 1 to the knee. I can do better looking in a mirror w/my back turned. That’s what living in the country or the gun range is for


Mike


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Empty clip & 1 to the knee. I can do better looking in a mirror w/my back turned. That’s what living in the country or the gun range is for
> 
> 
> Mike


Note to self, only hire lousy shots as employees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

reggi said:


> This sounds like the answer. Gonna be a bit like pulling a bandaid when I tell number 1, but it would solve all my problems.


You're providing him with a truck and schedule accommodation, no reason he can't give you one without a fuss for your two...


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

When people are all adrenaline, they like to smash that trigger....makes for bad accuracy. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Lead guy. Let him has his perk if you feel safe with your truck and tools parked where he lives. 

All other guys. Set up a rule that if the job saves X amount of time or miles driving for them then they can meet directly at the job if parking conditions allow. 

It gives the one guy a little perk of that job. 

I would make everyone organize the trucks and make a restock list at the end of the day before leaving. The guys can stock it when they get back to the shop.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Silly to have everyone meet at the shop if it's inconvenient or out of the way for some. Many like to drive their own vehicles so they have everything they need, or so they can go straight somewhere after work. 

Start and quit time on the job is the same every day, for everyone.
If #1 (supervisor) needs to swing by shop in AM and pick some things up, or pick up another worker to give them a ride to jobsite, then all parties need to get moving early enough so that they still make start time on the jobsite. Have stuff laid out for them so loading doesn't take much time.
Treat #1 as a supervisor, pay him accordingly and have him pass on any messages, safety info, etc. at the start of every work day. He should get paid a bit more for his extra time and responsibility required every day. Supervision is typically a 10+ hour work day.

We always put our supervisors on salary with a bonus program to incentivize them for the extra responsibility. Develop a competent supervisor or two and life will be a whole, lot easier for you.


----------



## John.B (Oct 14, 2021)

You need stricter rules. Everyone starts at the same time, everyone takes breaks at the same time. and everyone leaves at the same time. If you don't the guys will walk all over you.

You can be accommodating in special circumstances (Dr. appointments etc.) but apart from that you need consistency.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I put my big iron first foot down this morning. Guys meet at the shop, drive to work in company truck. That's more efficient for me so I think that outweighs whether they'd save ten minutes of driving. They get paid enough.

As soon as I said all that I felt better. And that's how I know it was the right decision. I'm going to discuss the lunch break thing. It messed me up again today, as I was out running errands and considered stopping by to discuss the project but again didn't know if they'd be eating lunch.

They're going to come back to the shop every day and un**** their coffee cups, grab supplies per lead's list, and go home. I'm good with that.

I don't like using up brain power making case by case decisions about this kinda crap. First guy wanted to drive to job, then second guy wants to. Each time I have to think about it. **** that. No more. Unless they have a Dr. appointment or a scheduled death in the family.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Make sure the written company policy calls out death in family has to be scheduled 2 weeks in advance. 

Seriously … you need a written company policy on this, and vacations, sick time, annual performance review etc. And you need to hand a printed copy to everybody when hired and once a year.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

META said:


> When people are all adrenaline, they like to smash that trigger....makes for bad accuracy.


No training & no practice


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Make sure the written company policy calls out death in family has to be scheduled 2 weeks in advance.
> 
> Seriously … you need a written company policy on this, and vacations, sick time, annual performance review etc. And you need to hand a printed copy to everybody when hired and once a year.


If you retire with no reported deaths in the family you can sell those days back.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Mesilla Valley said:


> Note to self, only hire lousy shots as employees.


Sounds like you've already got a good grip on that one.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

reggi said:


> I'm going to discuss the lunch break thing. It messed me up again today, as I was out running errands and considered stopping by to discuss the project but again didn't know if they'd be eating lunch


Don't you guys have phones?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> Don't you guys have phones?


That doesn't help when you are there to inspect work and go over the project


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Or to drop in on a surprise update


Mike


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> That doesn't help when you are there to inspect work and go over the project


It helps you know if they're at lunch or not.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> It helps you know if they're at lunch or not.


Not.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Not.


Let me rephrase that ... It helps them know better than to be at lunch when you're going to be there. Even if you're going to be there at 12:15.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> Let me rephrase that ... It helps them know better than to be at lunch when you're going to be there. Even if you're going to be there at 12:15.


That's not how I works though, my personal schedule is erratic and changes on a dime. Today I was on one site 9 out of 12 hours working and other days I'm in the office or truck and hitting 7 sites

Lunch is from 12 - 1 I know thats not a good time. If they are eating for some reason at 1130 I'll interrupt but thst doesn't happen, when it used to the lead guy gets out and comes over anyway without being asked. If I'm not in a hurry I'll mosey over and shoot the chit 

They have a lot of autonomy, the guys on hourly, they could just take an extra 10 mins when I leave


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure I get the problem. Often as not, at lunchtime we discuss whatever's going on with the job while we gobble. Along with irrelevant BS of course.

That pause to discuss often opens up a different avenue nobody happened to think of before.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

The issue is these guys have been busting their balls all morning, and for the first time in four or five hours (besides coffee break) they can take their respirators off for longer than a sip of water, enjoy some fresh air, and eat in peace if they want. And they’re not on the clock during lunch so it’s not my place to come bother them during that time.


----------



## Donquardo (Oct 29, 2015)

I say let your number 1 take the truck home at night. Have all the guys meet at the shop at whatever start time is best.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> That's not how I works though, my personal schedule is erratic and changes on a dime. Today I was on one site 9 out of 12 hours working and other days I'm in the office or truck and hitting 7 sites
> 
> Lunch is from 12 - 1 I know thats not a good time. If they are eating for some reason at 1130 I'll interrupt but thst doesn't happen, when it used to the lead guy gets out and comes over anyway without being asked. If I'm not in a hurry I'll mosey over and shoot the chit
> 
> They have a lot of autonomy, the guys on hourly, they could just take an extra 10 mins when I leave


I'm not saying at all that you shouldn't set hours. It just seems that a call to the lead guy on site could solve a lot of issues for a lot of guys. Of course in the situation Reggi is in, they're all wearing full face respirators, hearing protection, operating heavy machinery and whatnot. Kind of hard to answer a phone when you're running a jack-a-ham in a cloud of concrete dust.

For a lot of guys though, I've seen a lot more weird hangups about Pavlovian bells than I've seen legitimate issues created by guys having a little bit of autonomy from a manager that's not generally on site. Beyond that, I've seen more issues caused by Pavlovian bells than "solved" by them. Not saying that's you - I doubt it is - just in general.

An example: I watched a dude show up at almost 11:30 to a crew that had stopped for lunch, and go off on them. The tear off was done, they were waiting on material delivery so they stopped for lunch "early". Dude showed up hollering about how it's not 12! Get off your lazy a$$es and pick up ALL the trash! Run magnets, nitpick every last little piece you can until the STRIKE OF NOON! FIND SOMETHING to do - and THEN take lunch!

Nevermind that a million more little pieces of trash are going to be dropping as soon as materials get there, so it's really just non-productive "busy work". Nevermind that materials got there at 11:55, and now the job is held up with 10 guys sitting around. Nevermind they had busted their asses to get it all done as soon as possible specifically so they could take lunch during time they were waiting anyway. Nevermind that the crew is now demoralized. Nevermind that now they're going to stop exactly "on time" whether the job is complete or not. Wait for the bell to ring! It cost the company a demoralized crew, another trip to that jobsite the next day - with another setup / breakdown time, fuel, drive time, yada yada ... They would have been done the previous day - but NO! Wait for that stupid bell!


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

smalpierre said:


> I'm not saying at all that you shouldn't set hours. It just seems that a call to the lead guy on site could solve a lot of issues for a lot of guys. Of course in the situation Reggi is in, they're all wearing full face respirators, hearing protection, operating heavy machinery and whatnot. Kind of hard to answer a phone when you're running a jack-a-ham in a cloud of concrete dust.
> 
> For a lot of guys though, I've seen a lot more weird hangups about Pavlovian bells than I've seen legitimate issues created by guys having a little bit of autonomy from a manager that's not generally on site. Beyond that, I've seen more issues caused by Pavlovian bells than "solved" by them. Not saying that's you - I doubt it is - just in general.
> 
> ...


You make a very good point here.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> I'm not saying at all that you shouldn't set hours. It just seems that a call to the lead guy on site could solve a lot of issues for a lot of guys. Of course in the situation Reggi is in, they're all wearing full face respirators, hearing protection, operating heavy machinery and whatnot. Kind of hard to answer a phone when you're running a jack-a-ham in a cloud of concrete dust.
> 
> For a lot of guys though, I've seen a lot more weird hangups about Pavlovian bells than I've seen legitimate issues created by guys having a little bit of autonomy from a manager that's not generally on site. Beyond that, I've seen more issues caused by Pavlovian bells than "solved" by them. Not saying that's you - I doubt it is - just in general.
> 
> ...



That wouldn't happen- they have that ability. It's not the army, they just need to understand the intent of a rule- nothings set in stone. If your on the way to a job and want to stop at a store or resteraunt to get something that's fine. If you have a delivery coming and need to change schedule they do, if they are pouring concrete etc... those change things. They also will go sit down somewhere on occasion- that takes longer and most of us like to eat at 11-1130 at resteraunts to miss the regular working folks lunches 

The point for me on multiple sites is to condense the window of possible lunch time girlfriend convo time or whatever they are doing on their time from 11 - 1 to 12-1. 

About 60% of the time they get a text anyway if I'm headed out - Need anything from Town?


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

My guys generally take lunch when it makes sense work wise i.e. a good stopping point. I don't run crazy like John so really not an issue. I will usually sit down with em' and if I'm lucky the even share! Hell sometime we don't take coffee break until 11 - 11:30. 

If I know I have to go by I try and plan it around 9:30 so I can bring them coffee's and sandwiches.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

reggi said:


> You make a very good point here.


Mind you - I'm not saying that it's not important to have schedules, or that it might not work in all cases. I imagine it would be REALLY hard for any of your guys to answer a phone for example. Possibly much more disruptive than a relatively rigid schedule. If answering a phone means finding a point to stop work, then getting out of a hazardous area, taking off a bunch of PPE ... thats an insane disruption all on its own.

A lot of the "bells" are holdovers from assembly lines, when everybody had to be in place to start a line. One guy being 2 minutes late means 40 guys standing around unable to work. Thats almost 1.5 man hours gone in a day. Bells and being on time to the second are important on jobs like that. Most jobs just aren't like that, but some are.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> That wouldn't happen- they have that ability. It's not the army, they just need to understand the intent of a rule- nothings set in stone. If your on the way to a job and want to stop at a store or resteraunt to get something that's fine. If you have a delivery coming and need to change schedule they do, if they are pouring concrete etc... those change things. They also will go sit down somewhere on occasion- that takes longer and most of us like to eat at 11-1130 at resteraunts to miss the regular working folks lunches
> 
> The point for me on multiple sites is to condense the window of possible lunch time girlfriend convo time or whatever they are doing on their time from 11 - 1 to 12-1.
> 
> About 60% of the time they get a text anyway if I'm headed out - Need anything from Town?


Yeah, you're pretty reasonable. I didn't think you'd be the kind of guy that'd sacrifice productivity / morale over a stupid hangup over bells. The trade off to having that flexibility is - sometimes lunch might not happen until later. It's 12, and the materials are going to be there in 15 minutes, you've gotta be there to accept delivery. Tough cookies, take lunch after materials are dropped.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I won't tolerate people being late to work. That's a big one. I'll send you to the house the second time and if there is a third I'll fire your ass. Get your ass up and out the door 

I also am not real tolerant of a lot of excess personal time off - I'm probably not the best place to work for a single parent


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I won't tolerate people being late to work. That's a big one. I'll send you to the house the second time and if there is a third I'll fire your ass. Get your ass up and out the door
> 
> I also am not real tolerant of a lot of excess personal time off - I'm probably not the best place to work for a single parent


My definition of excessive changes based on the persons situation. Single parent with a sick kid I have some tolerance for. Some dingus that can't get out of bed to be bothered with work? I have very little patience for that.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> My definition of excessive changes based on the persons situation. Single parent with a sick kid I have some tolerance for. Some dingus that can't get out of bed to be bothered with work? I have very little patience for that.



Depends on the gig and what you mean by excessive. If it's a helper and it's couple times a month maybe. A lead carpenter - I have one whose a single dad and Deal with it but he was already working here when he got split up. He missed maybe 20 days a year or more to that. Not trying to be a dick but that's 8 % of the working year I'm missing a billable carpenter, top producer and crew leader. We make do, but I make it clear if your one of these types that's sick 10 days a year or something we aren't hiring lol. I haven't missed 10 days in my career to illness and injury of which there have been many 

To be honest it's not an issue, not bragging but I'm pretty good at hiring people, never advertised for a single hand and they know the score when they show. I don't have a problem firing then quick either. If they stick then I'm committed to them. If not they are just labor while they are there


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

20 days / year is pretty excessive regardless. that's every other week. Call me and be an hour late - stay an hour late or something. Or take off a little early, yada yada. Flat out miss 20 days? That'd have to be one hell of an employee.


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

I had a guy that would always wait until the end of lunch to take a number 2. He'd smoke a butt and take about 20 min after lunch. In the winter it took him about 3 min 😀. I have a strict policy of no butts in the snack shack, that **** stinks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Been running hands in someway since I was 19. No breaks in there doing something else, all construction. A couple hands or a bunch of hands, as an employee and as an employer - other than two exceptions - never thought about people's chit habits in my life 😆 you gotta go you gotta go 

Except one dude - a super I had that isn't here anymore. He was a gold bricker at heart, soft as like a baby neck. When we were using the little building that is now the school house as an office (single room with 4 desks and bathroom) he'd come in and after the meeting would do a duece. 

I never noticed because I dont stay in the office at that time but my brother and the other guy who was in there bifched all the time about it but wouldn't say anything. Apparently stunk. 

Anyway It was a thing, and it finally happened when I was in there and I said hey hoss, I don't know why you wait until everyone's working to chit, but don't do it in here. You chit in the shop bathroom from now on 😆 I never shed away from telling people when something bothers me 😆 

The other I had a partner when I was a commercial hand. Everytime he ate like 15 mins later had to use facilities. Alwasy when we were driving or at the site. I was like why don't you go where we eat? It would save time I don't like to stop lol


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

KAP said:


> My Father used to have the guys over in the morning, Mother made everyone breakfast (his crew had 4-5 guys), and they'd go rock out a 1200 sf house by the afternoon (and that was hammers then)... they'd be mudding if not that day, the next day... well oiled machine... one cutter, one measurer/hole/field filler, the rest on hanging duty... but I assume no-one showed up late, or they'd miss breakfast...


Your Dad a drywall man?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Your Dad a drywall man?


Yes... among other things... back when it was a trade that actually paid if you produced and you had to have more than a pulse to get in... gutted our house when they bought it when I was a kid... and had us in lickity split... salt of the earth type people... but I'm biased...


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Mary Brown said:


> Now this is a peculiar thread .


This is a peculiar crowd.

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

reggi said:


> My lead (#1) takes work truck (with all the tools) home at night. He lives close to my shop and it's an inexpensive perk. His day starts at 6:30 at the shop.
> 
> #2 has been driving his car to the jobsite for the past few days cause it's less driving. He understands his work day starts at 7:00.
> 
> ...


I'm super late to this but #4 wants to burn one on his way to the job


----------

